# Pygmy/Saanen Mix got the hots



## hoosiergal (Nov 23, 2009)

My little doe was in heat big time yesterday. Chasing the big Saanen doe around the pen with her tongue hanging out and making grunting sounds, crying and that tail wagging 90 miles per hour. Took her to visit the pygmy buck and he was trying to get on her before we even left that place. Looking forward to having babies in the spring. This is my first time with goats of any kind. 
SOOO Excited.


----------



## big brown horse (Nov 23, 2009)




----------



## ksalvagno (Nov 23, 2009)

Good luck with your goats. I will be having my first kids next spring too and I'm really looking forward to it as well.


----------



## Cottage Cheese (Nov 23, 2009)

YAY!!! I cannot wait to breed my pygmy girl Petunia next November; so babies right dab in the middle of Easter!!!


----------



## trix42 (Dec 21, 2009)

Guys sorry to intrude on this thread (congrats by the way!)

But I am getting some unbred Saanen does shortly after New Years and I was wondering if there is any chance I could still persuade them to be bred? I read some places November is whe they go into heat, then some say autumn to January!! 

 I was so hoping for 2010 purebred kids! I will be having some boer/saanen crosses, so that is still exciting.


----------



## no nonsense (Dec 21, 2009)

trix42 said:
			
		

> Guys sorry to intrude on this thread (congrats by the way!)
> 
> But I am getting some unbred Saanen does shortly after New Years and I was wondering if there is any chance I could still persuade them to be bred? I read some places November is whe they go into heat, then some say autumn to January!!
> 
> I was so hoping for 2010 purebred kids! I will be having some boer/saanen crosses, so that is still exciting.


It is getting a little late, but having does come into heat into January and getting bred, and rarely even beyond, is not unheard of.


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 21, 2009)

Expose them to a 'buck rag' if you can, that should get them to cycle w/in about 10 days if they're willing to.

(A buck rag is an old rag rubbed on a bucks chest / belly / head to make it 'smell' like a buck.  You can put it up in the barn near them and when they can't get enough of it, you know someone's in heat.)


----------

